# KB3148812 breaks WSUS server



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

https://myonlinesecurity.co.uk/kb3148812-breaks-wsus-server/


> We are seeing loads of reports of KB3148812 breaks WSUS server. This update is supposed to prepare WSUS ( Windows Software Update Services) to be able to install W10 updates from the WSUS server.
> 
> It is described as Update enables ESD decryption provision in WSUS in Windows Server 2012 and Windows Server 2012 R2. Update enables ESD decryption provision in WSUS in Windows Server 2012 and Windows Server 2012 R2. Buried deeply in a blog post is this explanation why it is needed


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll definitely have to block this on our server.


----------

